# Recommendations and Advice



## michiganseller810 (Oct 22, 2020)

Hello all. New user here. For the first time in my life I'm going to have a paid vacation coming up. I'm looking for recommendations for a 3 day, 2 night hiking/camping trip. I'm looking for something relatively easy going as this will be my first solo trip. It looks like North Manitou Island is probably a safe bet but I'm open to suggestions. I was planning on going in mid September 2021. Also, since I don't plan on carrying a weapon on me any info on wildlife in the area would be greatly appreciated. I'd rather not have to put my food in a tree every night. Additionally I'm trying to be as secluded as possible. Hence why I'm planning on mid September during the week trying to avoid the weekend crowds. If I don't see another human being the entire time that's fine with me. And if you can think of any commonly overlooked gear ect or things you wished you had known before your trip. So in short I'm looking for just a few things;
1. Recommendations for an easy going multi day. hiking trip
2. Seclusion
3. Safety from wildlife and other campers
4. Advice 

Thanks in advance for your responses.


----------



## Hoot (Nov 15, 2001)

I would look at Pictured Rocks National Lakeshore. Great scenery hiking along the cliffs and it is pretty easy hiking, not a ton of elevation change.


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Agree with Pictured Rocks. Porcupine Mountains also is good. 

If you are in the wild, best practice is to secure food away from animals, no matter where you are. From squirrels to bears, they all want your goodies. A vehicle counts as a secure place for food, however it sounds like you are backpacking, correct?


----------



## michiganseller810 (Oct 22, 2020)

kroppe said:


> Agree with Pictured Rocks. Porcupine Mountains also is good.
> 
> If you are in the wild, best practice is to secure food away from animals, no matter where you are. From squirrels to bears, they all want your goodies. A vehicle counts as a secure place for food, however it sounds like you are backpacking, correct?


Yes backpacking. Thanks for the reply. It'll be my first trip in a long time (like probably 20 years. First time single in a long time) and first ever solo. I was thinking Pictured Rocks might be a little rough for the first go round plus I'm in metro Detroit so a long drive. Definitely something I plan on doing though. Have you ever been to North Manitou Island? I also considered Manistee River Trail/ NCT? I know I can't have a campfire on the island which is pretty disappointing but not a deal breaker.


----------



## benelli/girl (Feb 16, 2012)

So I assume that you are tent camping?? If so do you heat your tent? I’m leaving for a tent/deer camp soon looking for heat options


----------



## michiganseller810 (Oct 22, 2020)

benelli/girl said:


> So I assume that you are tent camping?? If so do you heat your tent? I’m leaving for a tent/deer camp soon looking for heat options


I was planning on using just a small 1 person hiking tent. No heater. They do sell what they call "hot tents" that are equipped for a small wood burning stove. They have them as small as 1 person and as large as a safari tent. They sell them at Cabela's. Here's a link to one on their site. It's the first one that came up in a Google search for "cabelas hot tents"

https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cab...wgfw_ZbWkD7BehjoU08aAiUcEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

I have not visited North Manitou Island. Also haven't camped in cold weather since the Boy Scouts when we built lean-tos and slept on pine boughs on top of 8" of packed snow and ice. That was a cold night. I wouldn't camp in a tent in Michigan until May 15, 2021, or later. I realize others see things differently.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

I have hiked west of the Marilla trailhead on the NCT. The views on the Manistee River Valley were spectacular. There was quite a bit of up and down. You could make it a loop by utilizing The Manistee River trail.
I would like to do the NCT section on skis. I just don’t know how to do it solo.


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

Another spot to get away from it all would be The Pigeon River Wilderness Area. I have not been there. It may be worth checking out.


----------



## michiganseller810 (Oct 22, 2020)

fisheater said:


> Another spot to get away from it all would be The Pigeon River Wilderness Area. I have not been there. It may be worth checking out.


Never even heard of it. Going to look it up now. Thanks.


----------



## CSchmitt6 (Oct 20, 2020)

I worked at the Nordhouse Dunes Wilderness in the Manistee National Forest in Manistee, Michigan. Never tented it but hiked it almost everyday. Right on Lake Michigan beautiful views. Somewhat heavily traveled until you get off the main path to the lake. I would love to get back and tent out there.









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

